# How do I teach my dog to NOT try to 'kiss' people?



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a 2.5 year old GSD that has a new habit of jumping up and trying to 'kiss' people that she likes a lot. She doesn't jump ON people. She does this when greeting or when playing with someone's dog. People think it is cute and funny, but I think it is inappropriate. Do you have a training solution for this?
Funny thing is that my last dog (mutt) did the same thing so I must be contributing somehow. Both of them do(did) it so quickly that the person is 'kissed' before it can be stopped. Abby doesn't telegraph it, she just does it and is outa there, THEN gets the NO or OFF. I was thinking of getting an E collar but the expense of that plus the training for its proper use seem a lot for one bad habit. (OK, so I'm a cheapskate)


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

You could try spraying bitter apple on your lips


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

fuzzybunny said:


> You could try spraying bitter apple on your lips


Funnybuzzy
Now THERE's a thought!! And all the people she tries to kiss too.
:crazy:

UNfortunately, she started this when the 3 old ladies we see in the park every day started asking her to give them a kiss.
They would bend over and get their kiss, but as time went by they would have to bend over less and less until Abby
would give them 'drive by' kisses. THEY think it's 'SOOO Sweet' but now Abby is doing it to anyone she likes.
She doesn't dare do it to me or my wife (wonder why).


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Funnybuzzy
> Now THERE's a thought!! And all the people she tries to kiss too.
> :crazy:


Sometimes it takes a village to raise a child


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

fuzzybunny said:


> Sometimes it takes a village to raise a child


And 3 old ladies to raise a village idiot.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Because Hondo is a big boy, people get nervous if he spends a lot of time sniffing on them. If allowed, he'll sniff feet, legs, arms, butts etc. and take his time doing it. I don't want to give him a command that might make the person even more nervous. Say, if I were to say, 'Leave it' or 'Quit'. So I created, "Hondo (that gets his attention) that's rude!" The tone for 'that's rude' is the same tone as 'leave it'. 

In the beginning when given the command, if Hondo continued to sniff, I'd remove him and make him lay down and stay by me. Like a time out. This also gives Hondo a chance to disengage from the new person. When I released him he'd go search for something else to do. Sometimes, he'd just get up and move to another area to lay down. 

Now, I just say "Hondo, that's rude!" and he'll stop and go lay down.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My dog Bunny loves to give the kisses too but she understands "No Jumping". As long as I say it before the jump, she won't do it. Does your dog understand anything like that? Otherwise I would suggest putting her back on leash for greetings so that you can prevent/correct the behaviour.


----------



## Sapakus (Aug 10, 2010)

lol i have the same problem, Ice jumps on me all the time and I dont mind it at all, actually i like it but i am a fairly big person so I can handle it. He also jumps on few of my friends who actually like it too and pet him when he does that! NOW, the problem comes when he meets my female friends and wants to jump on them!!! he is starting to understand that if i say NO JUMPING before he jumps, he shouldnt and doesnt jump on me. it doesnt work well when he's trying to jump and i say it tho. i gotta work on that!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Lilie -- Excellent that you found a solution.
Wouldn't work for Abby, as I said, she does it so quickly that it is done and all I can do is scold her afterwards. You never know when it will happen. She has gotten a little better in that I am training the old ladies to help me make her sit and calm down before they do their kissing routine.
I suppose one thing I could to is keep her away from them and maybe, over time, their bad influence (they are in their 70s) will wear off. But she really likes them and will run a couple hundred yards to greet them. If she spots them before I do all bets are off. They have crappy little dogs that do nothing and aren't friendly so they are happy to see an animated, happy GSD.
Sapakus -- she doesn't jump ON people; if she touches them at all it is with the tip of her nose or a quick flying lick.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

fuzzybunny said:


> My dog Bunny loves to give the kisses too but she understands "No Jumping". As long as I say it before the jump, she won't do it. Does your dog understand anything like that? Otherwise I would suggest putting her back on leash for greetings so that you can prevent/correct the behaviour.


She understands it and is responding to it pretty well, on leash.
When she is playing with other peoples' dogs and we are standing around chatting she will come flying by and give someone a flying lick on the face before anyone knows it.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I have to tell you, if she did that to me I would laugh and think it is awesome...but I get what your saying, you don't want her knocking people down.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder if you teach her a cute trick to perform each time she meets the old ladies. Like "Say hello!" and she speaks and provides a paw for them to shake. Something that is entertaining to the ladies and also gives your pup something to do when she's really excited about greeting them. 

At least at that point you'll have them closer and you'll be able to manage to keep her tongue under control.....unless of course the ladies sneak a kiss or two behind your back!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Stella's Mom said:


> I have to tell you, if she did that to me I would laugh and think it is awesome...but I get what your saying, you don't want her knocking people down.


The woman that started it all has osteoporosis and is in her late 70s but she can't get enough of Abby. Talk about suicide by affection.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I wonder if you teach her a cute trick to perform each time she meets the old ladies. Like "Say hello!" and she speaks and provides a paw for them to shake. Something that is entertaining to the ladies and also gives your pup something to do when she's really excited about greeting them.
> 
> At least at that point you'll have them closer and you'll be able to manage to keep her tongue under control.....unless of course the ladies sneak a kiss or two behind your back!


LOL! good idea, but that would require some effort on MY part.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie does this too. He never jumps when he's on the leash. He does the kissing people thing only at home. I am having a hard time getting him to stop that as well. He never actually touches anyone except with the tongue. He jumps up in the air in front of them.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie does this too. He never jumps when he's on the leash. He does the kissing people thing only at home. I am having a hard time getting him to stop that as well. He never actually touches anyone except with the tongue. He jumps up in the air in front of them.


That's IT.
Abby does it to select people.
She wouldn't try it with me or DW.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dena did it too, even at 4 years old, and it was exactly the same way - she'd jump up in the air and sneak a kiss without actually jumping ON the person. Funny thing, we used to refer to them as "drive by" kisses too! She just always loved people, from the time she was a puppy, and never grew out of it. She adored babies and kids, and the nice thing was that they were low enough to the ground that she didn't need to jump up to kiss them, she was always very gentle with them. 

We would do the premptive "no jumping" thing, which worked a lot of the time. We'd be walking along at the off leash park and she'd flirt with people as we passed by. If they didn't notice she kept going, if they looked down at her and smiled or talked to her they got a nice big kiss! So if we saw her start to flirt, that's when we would remind her not to jump.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

What I want to know is how dogs know to kiss humans on the lips!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think the "drive by kiss" is cute especially with the old ladies.
Abby is kissing people she likes but she doesn't kiss
you or the wife, umm, i wonder why. 



PaddyD said:


> Funnybuzzy
> Now THERE's a thought!! And all the people she tries to kiss too.
> :crazy:
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah, after they lick themselves.



Veronica said:


> What I want to know is how dogs know to kiss humans on the lips!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> yeah, after they lick themselves.


Nice thought.
Abby always does it when she has been outside for a while.
Checking her P-mail and tasting the local .... well, you know.
hahahaha
Just kidding


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

I taught "Yes Visit" and "No Visit" to Rasa and gave the command BEFORE she made up her mind to go and greet people and other dogs. And about "cute kisses", just remember the dog uses their mouth as toilet paper and any other thing we use our hands for. Even after petting and playing with Nimai I wash my hands. And he is not allowed on the bed or unsupervised in the bedroom either. As much as I love him, I do not need any doggie germs or his bug pals.

francis


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> The woman that started it all has osteoporosis and is in her late 70s but she can't get enough of Abby. Talk about suicide by affection.


If I'm going to break a hip thats the way to go. Abby can visit in me in rehab . Seriously Daisy gives kisses only to people who are sitting. That took some training b/c she would do it as you stepped up into our house from the garage. As she was then 72 lb 12 months to 18 months old it made coming home rather exciting. We taught that she has to Chair Bear,which was to sit in the dog chair and give kisses when the person stood in front of her. At 12 she has stopped that and now if you sit on the dog loveseat she will put her paws on the seat and give you a kiss or if your my Bro-inlaw she will reach around from the back and kiss his ear. Sorry I digress. Maybe Abby can do a sit and kiss. Sounds like the one lady just got tired of bending over and lets Abby do the work now.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd really love to know why PaddyD got banned. Or at least whether or not it's permanent. :shrug:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSDGunner said:


> I'd really love to know why PaddyD got banned. Or at least whether or not it's permanent. :shrug:


Temporary. He knows why, when he comes back you can ask him if you want.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Temporary. He knows why, when he comes back you can ask him if you want.


Thanks!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Back to the subject - I'm working on this with Knuckles now. My Golden doesn't kiss me anymore... when she was little and would try to kiss me, I'd hold her nose down and say "No Kisses!". Then when her nose would be under my chin, I'd say "Snuggles, good girl". So now she gives me "snuggles" instead of kisses.  This, however, only works with me - she still loves to clean the inside of people's ears & check what they had for lunch.


----------

